# Spearfishing Catfish



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

Another video of spearfishing... Spent the weekend training my girlfriend how to spearfish. She took a nice walleye and two carp. Here is a video of a nice 12 pound catfish...






This is a video of really nice Walleye. 5 pounder. The vis was an awesome 20 to 25 feet water temp was 72 degrees and the fish were in 20 feet of water.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ballsy... that looks friggin sweet. Stupid thing about that catfish, that tough bugger will probably swim off and live until somebody catches him. They can survive for ridiculous amounts of time and he was bookin once he got off the shaft. Thanks for posting vids... those filets look great on the grill too. 8)


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Great Job! Spearfishing Rules!


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

what you do isn't fishing, it's hunting. The only fish you should be allowed are carp!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

wayner33 said:


> what you do isn't fishing, it's hunting. The only fish you should be allowed are carp!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now why should we be only allowed to take carp? Is that because you don't care for carp? If I pay the same fees as everyone else why shouldn't I be allowed to share in the fruits of our resources? I know we are all intitled to our opinion. I respect yours. But I think you should look at what we do as still fishing. Would you tell an eskimo that he can't throw a wooden spear through a hole in the ice too?


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

wayner33 said:


> what you do isn't fishing, it's hunting. The only fish you should be allowed are carp!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You say that like you've got a problem with hunting...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Gameface said:


> wayner33 said:
> 
> 
> > what you do isn't fishing, it's hunting. The only fish you should be allowed are carp!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


He says it like somebody who has a problem with anyone not doing it his way.... :? I think its a hell of a way to FISH!


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

scubadown16,

Nice camera work. Last year my brother purchased a speargun and we gave it a go at flaming gorge, what a great time. I look forward to doing it again this year. Even just the snorkling aspect of it was very cool. It's like a whole new world under the surface. I was amazed at how close you can get to the fish.

If you don't mind me asking what body of water were you spearfishing in, PM me if you prefer. 

Have fun!


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

GSPonPoint said:


> scubadown16,
> 
> Nice camera work. Last year my brother purchased a speargun and we gave it a go at flaming gorge, what a great time. I look forward to doing it again this year. Even just the snorkling aspect of it was very cool. It's like a whole new world under the surface. I was amazed at how close you can get to the fish.
> 
> ...


I don't mind saying I was in Glendo Wyoming. But I have shot fish in Flaming Gorge, Fish Lake, Deer Creek, Starvation, and Yuba. I am happy to help you out with what ever you need as far as information goes. I believe that people should experience the freedome that comes with spearfishing. I also know that a lot of people don't think that what we do is sporting and they have pushed to take away our rights. Even though we account for less then 1% of all the fish taken. So until they say I can't spearfish anywhere anymore. I'll give you all the information you want. The more people that get involved and the more people know about our sport the less will have guys like Christopher30 railroading the rights of others. ( By the way I am not saying Christopher30 is a bad guy I am saying he is an uniformed guy when it comes to spearfishing just to be clear)


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Good job on the fish!!!!!! I prefer to use a rod and a line, but what you do is really cool. We all want whats underneath the water, just as long as we abide by the same rules and limits.


----------



## deepcycle (May 31, 2009)

I got one thing to say COOL dude looks fun!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

What camera did you use? Spearfishing needs to be allowed for game species in way more waters. Just because it's hunting fish, doesn't mean there's any problem with it. What's so wrong with eating fish, anyway? Geeezzz!!! :roll: What a putz, wayner33.


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

tuffluckdriller said:


> What camera did you use? Spearfishing needs to be allowed for game species in way more waters. Just because it's hunting fish, doesn't mean there's any problem with it. What's so wrong with eating fish, anyway? Geeezzz!!! :roll: What a putz, wayner33.


As far as cameras go I use three different ones. That day I was using a Canon G7 with the standard 6X zoom lense. But I also use a canon sd600 and I also like using a GoPro Hero wide helmet camera. It's cool it gives you a first person style view. I will be Baja Mexico all next week hunting Pez Gallo ( Not the guy on this forum. Pez Gallo is Roosterfish) Tuna, Marlin, Sailfish, Wahoo,Mahi-Mahi,and Amber Jacks. I have a pelagic tournament there all next week. I hope to get some great video footage to share with you all. I will also be posting pics as each day happens. I am lucky to have internet access there...


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

That sounds AWESOME!!!! I'm jealous. 

How far of a shot do you usually have to take on those? Close?

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice... just for shiz and giggles, looked up some of the gear online. Not too spendy apparently, no more than what we already spend over the course of a year for lures, bait, line, reels, rods, etc. Whats the learning curve like if you go out with somebody who knows the game? It looks like a blast and sounds like a good way to close the distance on some nice fish if you get good enough at it. 8)


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun and I hope to try it sometime.

But my honest opinion, "spearfishing" is not fishing; it is hunting. It would be called spearhunting except you are shooting fish. There is nothing inherently wrong with it but it should be regulated more tightly than it currently is and tighter than general fishing regulations. 

An example that came to mind to show my point. Assume that there is a type of feed for big game that you trick them in to eating and they die from it after several minutes. The regulations allowed you to keep animals killed like this but you had to stay with the feed the whole time and remove it when done. It still requires skill to locate the big game, trick the big game into eating it and than tracking it down, but this is in no way hunting and shouldn't be regulated as such. 

The average H and L guy may catch a few trophies, if lucky, over a lifetime. The average spearhunter seems to shoot several per year, if not almost every trip. Sure it takes a lot of skill, it is lots of fun, and has currently relaxed regulations, but that does not mean that it should be left alone as is. Yes there should be open season on any trash fish, unwanted fish, or smaller fish, but trophy game fish should be regulated as trophy big game are regulated: a very set limit that requires tags. It is hard to judge the size of fish while under water so certain lakes and species should be completely off limits (as I know some are).

Don't get me wrong. I would love to and hope to try it. But it is many times more probable to catch and kill a trophy while spearhunting than it is to catch trophy while fishing and have the option to let it go. Big trophys in Utah do deserve to be protected and reasonably maintained.

Nice job, but can I suggest that you stop posting on this site. You know that there is a huge percentage of posters who are passionately against spearhunting in Utah and it appears that you continue to post to rub it in faces. You may consider posting spearfishing reports on your spearfishing forums, and leave this forum for H and L guys.


And just so you know, I believe the majority of guys on this forum are also against the snaggers on the gorge just so ou don't feel picked on or ganged up on.


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

Jacksonman,
I think you bring up some great points and your thoughts are well thought out. 

I will have to decline your offer to stop posting here. I don't post here because I want to rub it in anyone face. If anyone has had there face rubbed in it, it would be me. From being fined to having my rights taken away and shortened even though I pay the same price to fish as H and L guys. Me posting here is to bring light to my sport in a good ethical way and not the way it was brought out over the winter months. I know that what I do may cause feelings to be passionate one way or another and I am not saying everyone has to except what I do. How ever it's still fishing and this is a fishing forum. On another note. I did use to only post on a spearfishing forum. Thats what caused the big fiasco to begin with. When Christopher30 stole photos I posted on a spearfishing forum then posted them here to enrage others so that they would take action. So I figure why let someone else tell my story. I am happy to tell it the way it is. 

My post are to help shed light on bottom structure, Depths, fish behavior, and so on that could help H and L guys and gals out. As well as to help the sport out. I have had lots of Pm's with guys asking how to get started and so on. Thats why I post. So I am sorry if your offended by my passion. I appreciate your insight though. Thanks for letting me know in a classy way.

RIVERRAT77,

The learning curve is based on each person. But I would say that if you went with someone who knows a little about the sport you could be successful in getting a fish or two. Maybe not the trophy fish of a lifetime by anymeans. I have been doing this for 13 years or so and I still learn things all the time. 

TUFFLUCKDRILLER,

I would say that most of the time I am about 3 to 6 feet away when I take my shot on freshwater fish. In the ocean I usually am taking shots of 15 to 20 feet away. I like to get them closer but it can be tuff with better vis. It will play tricks on your ability to judge distance. I like to ensure that I get a clean hit and I am not going to lose the fish. I sometimes like to see if I can trick a fish into coming really close. Just last weekend I let a small walleye go. But before I did I let him come with in 8 inches of my mask before I moved and he spooked away.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Yet another episode of divide and conquer. :evil:

Post here if you want, those who don't like it will always be annoying and complaining, but that goes for every single subject that has to do with ANYTHING. Though I imagine your online time would be less irritating if you didn't give some if these idjits a shot at you. I notice that the VAST majority of he responses are positive, so keep on keeping on.

I enjoy reading about it, even if I don't myself participate in it. I don't bowhunt or use a Muzzle loader either, but I still enjoy the stories.
I wouldn't mind giving spearfishing a try at some point, and the only thing I can say about tighter restrictions is that maybe Spearfishers should be limited to ONE of whatever species over a determined size on any given day. Or whatever limit the BIOLOGISTS say is sustainable.
That is not any different than say, Rockport, that lets you keep 6 bass but only ONE of which can be over 12 inches.

All you freaking nay sayers quit giving the anti's your (Not so) involuntary support, they want ALL of us to stop hunting and fishing and using other lifeforms for our own purposes. 
This is the same argument that they tried against Bowhunting, Rifle hunting, ML hunting. etc.
It is the same as sporting versus self defense firearms, it is the _*SAME*_!
Once they eliminate all YOUR competition, then YOU will be the only target and whining about YOUR mistreatment. :roll:

Let those who want to, *DO*, and mind your own **** business.
If one or more persons abuse the freedoms that come with whatever form of fishing or hunting they participate in, then punish THAT person and those who imitate them.
If the sport as a whole becomes too effective, then I guess it will be outlawed just like using corn and live minnows for bait, or rifle hunting during the rut, but UNTIL it becomes a REAL issue, quit crying about it and be glad he will be there to help YOU out when they come for ALL of us. 
You are just giving the anti's what they want.
I am pretty sure that no one is making you read his posts. And I am POSITIVE that no one is making you respond to them.

Have fun with it as long as the jealous types will let you, and keep on sharing it with the rest of us. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

I am glad most of us to agree to disagree in a somewhatclassy way and I have no problem with infoming the public of what you do. But realize that the more informing you do, the more people will do what you do, and the more attention you will get. This will inevitably force the UDWR's hands to enact more regulations. I am a very reasonable person and would hope the regulations to be reasonable, but I would error on the side of conservation for the most part. But I also believe everyone deserves to take a home a trophy every once in awhile even though I see no reason to keep more than 1 large lake trout a year; what do people do with 8 30 lb macks anyways??

I can understand spearing walleyes as they are great to eat butagain within moderation (like nice 2-4 lbers instead of the biggest one you can get everytime). 

Again, I hope to join you out thre sometime. Maybe you should post in the warm water section as it would take warm water to get most of us out. And on a serious note, the fishing report section is for h and l guys to share how certain lakes are fishing and what is working. I really don't think spearfishing reports belong in this section but they do belong somewhere (I enjoy seeing fish porm as much as anyone else).


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jacksonman said:


> I am glad most of us to agree to disagree in a somewhatclassy way and I have no problem with infoming the public of what you do. But realize that the more informing you do, the more people will do what you do, and the more attention you will get. This will inevitably force the UDWR's hands to enact more regulations. I am a very reasonable person and would hope the regulations to be reasonable, but I would error on the side of conservation for the most part. But I also believe everyone deserves to take a home a trophy every once in awhile even though I see no reason to keep more than 1 large lake trout a year; what do people do with 8 30 lb macks anyways??
> 
> I can understand spearing walleyes as they are great to eat butagain within moderation (like nice 2-4 lbers instead of the biggest one you can get everytime).
> 
> Again, I hope to join you out thre sometime. Maybe you should post in the warm water section as it would take warm water to get most of us out. And on a serious note, the fishing report section is for h and l guys to share how certain lakes are fishing and what is working.* I really don't think spearfishing reports belong in this section but they do belong somewhere* (I enjoy seeing fish porm as much as anyone else).


 :lol: are you ****ing kidding me? I hope your joking? Maybe he should post them in big game?

I have to admit when Scubadown16 first joined this sight I thought he did it to be a dick, but he actually seems pretty cool. He can post his reports in the classifieds for all I care.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Good on ya!    

(4) Causey Reservoir, Deer Creek Reservoir, Fish Lake, Flaming Gorge Reservoir, Jordanelle Reservoir, Ken's Lake, Lake Powell, Lost Creek Reservoir, Pineview Reservoir (with the exception of tiger muskie), Red Fleet Reservoir, Steinaker Reservoir, Starvation Reservoir, Willard Bay Reservoir and Yuba Reservoir are open to taking game and nongame fish by means of underwater spearfishing from June 1 through November 30. These are the only waters open to underwater spearfishing for game and nongame fish, except as provided in Subsection (9) below.
(5) Lake Powell is open to taking carp and striped bass by means of underwater spearfishing from January 1 through December 31.
(6) Flaming Gorge is open to taking burbot by means of underwater spearfishing from January 1 through December 31, 24 hours each day. Artificial light is permitted while engaged in underwater spearfishing for burbot at Flaming gorge. Artificial light may not be used at other waters nor may it be used when pursuing other fish species in Flaming Gorge. No other species of fish may be taken with underwater spearfishing techniques at Flaming Gorge between official sunset and official sunrise.
(7) The bag and possession limit for underwater spearfishing is the same as the bag and possession limit applied to anglers using other techniques in the waters listed in Subsection (4) above and as identified in the annual Utah Fishing Proclamation issued by the Utah Wildlife Board.
(8) Nongame fish may be taken by underwater spearfishing only in the waters listed in Subsection (4) above and as provided in Section R657-13-14.
(9) Carp may be taken by means of underwater spearfishing from any water open to angling during the open angling season set for a given body of water.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> Jacksonman said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad most of us to agree to disagree in a somewhatclassy way and I have no problem with infoming the public of what you do. But realize that the more informing you do, the more people will do what you do, and the more attention you will get. This will inevitably force the UDWR's hands to enact more regulations. I am a very reasonable person and would hope the regulations to be reasonable, but I would error on the side of conservation for the most part. But I also believe everyone deserves to take a home a trophy every once in awhile even though I see no reason to keep more than 1 large lake trout a year; what do people do with 8 30 lb macks anyways??
> ...


Why do people have to include **** to try and sound serious. Maybe to look tough or hardcore or something?! But serious, seeing dead fish shot with a spear does little for me as far as fishing goes, but does serve to create controversy most of the time. I am being **** serious when I say that spearfishing reports shouldn't be posted in the fishing section. Maybe a spearfishing section is in order for the future. This is not an attack but a **** constructive suggestion just to clarify.

And no, I don't use **** when I talk with people to their faces so why does everyone throw it around so easily on-line!?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fixed..........that ain't very nice, I have deleted your post...


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

I want everyone to know that I am not here to drum up old wounds or re hash old post. I believe we have covered the spearfishing thing in great detail... All though I don't agree with everything Jacksonman is saying he is correct in somethings. I do want to draw some attention to our sport. I think its been misrepresented. Maybe he is correct that there needs to be a section for spearfishing. I report in the fishing report section as this is mostly what I like to talk about. The report of what happened and at what lake and so on. I know that I am not going to ever be popular in this forum however I do believe I give people valueable information on lakes that I spearfish at. Where are the fish especially when they slow way down and people are having a hard time catching them. I also agree with him on the fact that I don't believe a single person has any use for lots of large lake trout. I have learned that this perticular fish is a match to fire with lots of guys on this forum. Everyone has their favorite fish and I will assure you that if I post a pic of that fish taken by spear its going to cause them some anger. I just hope that people can be accepting that there are many ways to fish and as long as the fish is being used for human consumption then there shouldn't be a problem in taking enough to feed yourself, your family, and a few friends with in reason at that time. 

I would also like to add that I don't think the name calling and put downs are right and I will delete my own post before they lock them cause I believe that everyone is welcome to post their oppinion even if its of a different one then mine. As long as they are being classy when they disagree with me or anyone else on here. 
I also think that if you want to use the word **** then do so. I don't get offended by much and the word **** doesn't offended me. I'll get off my soap box now...
James Hardesty


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's ok .45 it had **** because we go out of our way to type****, it make us look tough. :roll: O to be that wet behind the ears again, milk still dripping from our chin.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> :lol: are you **** kidding me? I hope your joking? Maybe he should post them in big game?
> 
> I have to admit when Scubadown16 first joined this sight I thought he did it to be a dick, but he actually seems pretty cool. He can post his reports in the classifieds for all I care.


+1. Good post Fixed. I like the point that was attempted about how baiting in big game isn't hunting.... ummm you still have to make the shot and the critters don't just die from eating at the corn pile or whatever. Just like in fishing, you can hang bait out there but you still have to complete the deal. Same with spearfishing apparently. Just getting in the water and getting close to fish isn't all there is to it or a lot more folks would be doing it. For what its worth.... from looking at the gear online... it appears its still a hook and line of sorts, so I guess the spearfishing guys are welcome here according to the criteria that has been set out for them. :wink: Something else.... and this is easy enough.... if you see a report by James, I'd say its not real hard to guess whats going to be in it. Some folks obviously don't like reading about speared fish or it does nothing for them.... so.... I don't get why they're even in this discussion, other than to detract from the gentleman's report or try to shut him down for doing things differently than how they think things ought to be done. :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> It's ok .45 it had **** because we go out of our way to type****, it make us look tough. :roll: O to be that wet behind the ears again, milk still dripping from our chin.


fixed blade.........it wasn't because of the fact that you used a bunch of these*******, along with trying to spell it out. But, we received a few complaints from members concerning your post and some rules we have here. 
_*No rude, combative, argumentative, abusive, vulgar, slanderous, hateful, threatening*_
I happen to agree with the complaints, and to avoid more bickering, I deleted your post.

Comprende??


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Report James! Keep 'em coming. I doubt that the "majority" are against you catching fish (albeit with your spear). This is a sport that I probably wouldn't have ever really considered getting into previously, but now hearing about it, it really sounds fun. I'll definitely look into it in the future. And like Artoxx pointed out, we really should be unified. And really there isn't a right/wrong-good/bad argument here. The argument (if there really even is one at all) may be following rules and having justified laws vs poaching-something we can all agree on (except for the lurker poachers out there who don't join because they aren't sportsman.) :lol:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Cant we all just get along? I don't particularly agree with the whole spearfishing thing but his videos and pictures are pretty interesting. I might would try it out but I am a fat guy and I would have to work too hard to get below the surface and I am pretty sure it is nearly impossible to drink a beer while holding your breath underwater. I have been snorkeling in the Carribean ie Honduras,Belize,Grand Caymen,and Cozumel I would put tropical fish food in a squeeze bottle to get the fish in close for photos.Do you use a similar tactic for getting freshwater fish close enough to play?


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Cant we all just get along? I don't particularly agree with the whole spearfishing thing but his videos and pictures are pretty interesting. I might would try it out but I am a fat guy and I would have to work too hard to get below the surface and I am pretty sure it is nearly impossible to drink a beer while holding your breath underwater. I have been snorkeling in the Carribean ie Honduras,Belize,Grand Caymen,and Cozumel I would put tropical fish food in a squeeze bottle to get the fish in close for photos.Do you use a similar tactic for getting freshwater fish close enough to play?


Yep its impossible to drink a beer underwater... Cause if you could. Trust me I would. And I would show a video of it too.

To answer your question. In freshwater I don't use any attracting device like chum or flashers. I usually lay still and wait for the fish to become curiouse as to my presence. I will tap on my gun or a couple rocks together then wait. Usually carp will come in to investigate the sound. Walleye do sometimes as well but not all the time. For pike, musky, striped bass, and trout. You need to be very stealthy and super quiet. In the ocean I use all kinds of tricks. I chum,use flashers like mirrors, throw spoons, toss sand, and so on.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

It is not impossible to drink beer while scuba diving. Not recommended, but not impossible.

Simply take the can down with you, now shake the can, pierce the can with your dive knife to make a small hole in it, remove your regulator from your mouth and take a drink as it squirts out the hole.


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

Different strokes for different folks. I see nothing wrong with spearfishing as long as one obeys the law. I wonder what comments were made when fish finders first came out. Did they give a fisherman an unfair advantage? How many fish finders are on boats and toons at the present time? How about down riggers, does that give unfair advantage? It does give an advantage. Every once in awhile we have another great debate on bait versus artificials. Some are worried about the trophies all being taken. Perhaps that is a legitimate worry. I trust the state biologists of fisheries to know that and react accordingly. I think we can all remember examples of abuse. This conversation should also have to do with personal ethics. You can't legislate that. Down South they used to "Noodle." Some places still allow that. Is it unethical or is it just another form of fishing? If someone prefers to spear fish, its okay by me. I remember the days at Strawberry in the Fall when some Grandpa's and Grandma's used to set up the camper and bottle fish. Many were good fisherman and would catch "at least" two limits of fish per day, perhaps for a week or more. To me that is not ethical. There will always be ethical sportsmen and there will always be abusers of the resource. I would that we will all be the former.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

what is bottle fishing?

nice points you made about fish finders and stuff it does give a advantage to the fisherman. now about laws if i understand everything they dont have much laws for spearfishing maybe a few but being thats it a new sport there are many kinks to work out.


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

I was talking about the "processing' of fish by preserving them by cooking them and then putting them in a pint or quart jar. "Noodling" for those who may not be familiar with the term is in essence catching fish with your hands. It is done by getting in a river or lake and then feeling up under banks for resting fish. The trick is to avoid water moccosains. Some old timers used to catch huge fish etc. by this method. Some will say that this is not sporting. I understand that a large, struggling fish can give one quite a ride.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

here ya go.. it was either ******** or girls in spandex with Manny Puig I chose the latter..in the clip you see Manny with a huge grouper that is another clip that is awesome...

[youtube:f5mjxot4]http://www.youtube.com/v/4UIpOUgQt-g&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:f5mjxot4]


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Wow, what a debate.

I'd like to speak to the idea that lots of people are suddenly going to start spearfishing. How absurd. 

I tried it last year with a good friend of mine that was a state champion swimmer. He can stay under for about 2 minutes easily. I'm lucky to get 30 seconds when out at the lake. Sure, at the pool, I can do a minute, but that's not in the lake. 

Anyone who wants to spend $200-$400 on a good wetsuit, and another $300-$600 on the weight belt, spear gun, float/flag, good snorkel/mask, fins, etc, just to see if they can hold their breath and get deep enough long enough, go ahead. It's not just as simple as seeing and shooting a large fish. Geez. :roll: Sure, you can go the poor man's route (like me borrowing a few things and dealing with the cold water--can't hold your breath near as long, and can't stay out there more than an hour), but you're very limited.

As scubadown16 says, he's been doing it for 13 years.

It's not something that every fisherman is even in shape to attempt. It is definitely a blast. It's definitely a challenge. It's definitely not easy. It's not just a matter of picking and choosing from the surface which fish you're going to go after and shoot. 

Anyway, just wanted to point out that posts like this might invite some to the sport, but they'll still be a limited few.


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

tuffluckdriller said:


> It's not something that every fisherman is even in shape to attempt. It is definitely a blast. It's definitely a challenge. It's definitely not easy. It's not just a matter of picking and choosing from the surface which fish you're going to go after and shoot.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to point out that posts like this might invite some to the sport, but they'll still be a limited few.


By far the best post I have read in a long time. I will add to it a little. Its addictive and frustrating. I wish everyone a great week. I will try and keep you all updated with new stuff as my week unfolds.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Just thought I'd mention, start a new post when you report about your trip.


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

That's awesome!!! Please ignore all the negative crap that people post every d*mn time you show your face here. Keep the reports coming, some of us love 'em!!!

For all the negative crappers, if it p*sses you off so bad that there is somebody out there "harvesting" fish using a different legal method than your use. DON'T READ THEIR POSTS.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Just an observation.


The majority of hating and negativity I am reading on this post is from those pro-spearfishing towards those of us who have tried to civily post our opinions in opposition to the current state of spearfishing. If you can't make a point without insults, all caps or exclamation marks, I would encourage you to refine your social skills. Playing the tough bully role really doesn't accomplish much, especially when the debate is over the internet.

The truth is we live in a state full of outdoorsmen, but with very limitd resources. We have all seen gems turn into trash overnight due to a lack of regulations and sportmanship. To all of you who state to leave it alone, or that we are just jealous, or that it doesn't influence me at all, how would you feel if in twenty years the big macks in the gorge and fish lake were no longer? Or your favorite fishing hole no longer had anything but stunted fish?

I am a fisherman, an outdoorsman and a conservationist. I care for our outdoors and naurally concern myself with anything that MAY pose a problem. An d stop that ridiculous argument that it is legal. It takes years, if not decades, for laws to catch up with destructie behavior and if the public can help speed up the process, all the bettr. Legal does not always translate into ethical or beneficial or healthy behavior.

I am NOT against spearfishing per se, but am against spearfishing in certain situations. If I care for a resource, I have a right to an opinion. Thankyou James for discussing this matter civilly. The rest of you, you should try making a point without insults or bullie behavior. And I will leave it at that.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice fish James. Always look forward to your posts over here.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Jacksonman said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Jacksonman said:
> ...


Just a little secret, I turned my language filter off a long time ago and the ***** actually represent a word. It is not because he likes to type asterisks, even though it can be entertaining. :lol: Fixed would have said that to your face also, just for your information. Everybody has the right to their opinion even if it does not agree with yours. 

Thanks everyone for this post, it is informative and entertaining all at the same time.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

I didn't know that about the astericks. Thanks for informing me. 

And I am not looking for agreement; intelligent thought-out opinions will do just fine, even if they aren't the same as my own, as I always enjoy learning and have been known to change my opinions a few times.

Swearing, acting tough and being dramatic don't fall into the category of intelligent or well-thought out. That's all.


----------

